# Box in der Box positionieren



## krass2001 (31. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

ich bin noch am verzweifeln langsam.
Also, ich will eine Box (sagen wir mal 50px x 50px) rechts unten innerhalb einer anderen Box (200px x dynamische Höhe, wie lange der Text halt ist) positionieren, welche Text enthält der um die eingebetete Box rumlaufen soll.

Mit folgendem Code wird die Box zwar rechts unten psositioniert, allerdings läuft der Text nicht um die Box rum:


```
<style>
#test1 {
background-color: #cc0000;
width: 200px;
}
#test2 {
background-color: #00cc00;
display:block;
width: 50px;
float: right;
}
</style>
<div id="test1">
Hallo, krasser text und so. Blablabla Hallo, krasser text und so. BlablablaHallo, krasser text und so. BlablablaHallo, krasser text und so. BlablablaHallo, krasser text und so. BlablablaHallo, krasser text und so. BlablablaHallo, krasser text und so. BlablablaHallo, krasser text und so. BlablablaHallo, krasser text und so. BlablablaHallo, krasser text und so. Blablabla
<span id="test2">Krass oder so<br>Oleole</span>
</div>
```
 
Grrr, hat jemand einen Tipp für mich?
Danke,
Patrick


----------



## Liverson (31. Mai 2005)

Hi,

vielleicht probiertst du mal die zweite Box vor dem Text zu platzieren, Text kann ja Box nicht umfließen, wenn die Box erst nach dem Text kommt.

<div id="test1">
<div id="test2">Krass oder so<br>Oleole</div>
Hallo, krasser text und so. Blablabla Hallo, krasser text und so. BlablablaHallo, krasser text und so. BlablablaHallo, krasser text und so. BlablablaHallo, krasser text und so. BlablablaHallo, krasser text und so. BlablablaHallo, krasser text und so. BlablablaHallo, krasser text und so. BlablablaHallo, krasser text und so. BlablablaHallo, krasser text und so. Blablabla
</div>

Grüße
Liverson


----------



## krass2001 (1. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

das hatte ich auch schon probiert, dann allerdings floatet die zweite Box oben rechts und nicht unten rechts. Leider bekomme ich sie da nicht nach unten...

Trotzdem danke  
Patrick


----------

